# Russian State Philharmonic



## Guest

Has anyone seen/heard this orchestra? I'm going tonight to our very own town's venue! Pianist Peter Donohoe will play Rach's 3rd Piano Concerto. Also getting Tchiakovsky's 5th Symphony and the Marche Slave.


----------



## ptr

Isn't that Polyansky's orchestra (oft recorded by Chandos), I've heard them twice* and they are a fine orchestra by Russian standards, but I have never warmed to Polyansky's orchestra conducting, me thinks he is better with vocal music!

/ptr

* In Berlin in an all Shostakovich program (14th Symphony and some oddballs) and in Moscow RK's Scheherazade and Prokofiev's second violin concerto, both where as I remember fine concerts!


----------



## joen_cph

Donohoe live can be great, his Busoni piano concerto with Elder/EMI is an electrifying example (BBC Proms live concert).


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> Isn't that Polyansky's orchestra


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## ptr

MacLeod said:


> Yes, that's the one.


I haven't heard Donohoe live with orchestra, but like Joen, I've enjoyed several of his recordings (Not least the Busoni).. I heard him in recital in the late 90's playing a programme with British Composers that was very enjoyable! (I have the program note somewhere in my mess!)

/ptr


----------



## Triplets

The renaming of Russian Orchestras over the past several years leaves is very confusing.


----------



## Guest

Well, I went to the concert last night and it was an enjoyable experience overall, though I can't say it made me want to rush out and buy any Tchaikovsky (or even any Tchiakovsky, as I misspelled above!)

Some mischievous soul asked a while back, "How can you tell if 'modern' music is played well when it's so unfamiliar?" I would argue that this is true of any piece, from any era. I have never heard Tchaik's 5th Symphony, so how would I know whether my view that Donohoe's playing was at all muddled or even lopsided (which is what I think heard at times)? My wife says it's just my hearing - but she's not heard the symphony before either. It was a relief to get to the encore and recognise 'Sleeping Beauty'. "Oh yes", I could reassure myself, "they _are _playing as well as I think they are!"

What I was prompted to find out more about was the final encore which was a hoot - The Drayman's Dance from Shostakovich's The Bolt, which I'd never heard of before.

And finally...I'm not sure whether to be encouraged or disappointed that I am, at 55, on the lower side of the average age of the audience which seemed around 75!


----------

